# Old victorian on 4 acres in rural KS $9000.



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

This was our first 'dream homestead' in a nearby town that we bought five years ago. Unfortunately, my dh wasn't as enthusiastic about homesteading as I was. I still love the property and the house. Neither of us are fixit people. I'm wanting the buyer to be able to fix it and live in it as it I can sense the beauty of the past throughout this home. It was one of the original 'well-to-do' mansions built by the local banker for his wife and daughter over 100 years ago. The woodwork is beautful.

Good points about the house:
-Solid...we have had several trusted carpenters and house-builder friends go through and all have said the foundation, base looks good and solid.

-Connections to city water/sewage and electric/gas intact. Altho' plumbing and electric need to be redone. 

-Lots of room. Four good-sized bedrooms upstairs. One bedroom has a door that led out to the north side second floor patio that overlooks the property and would be nice on hot summer nights. 

-Character and history.

Bad points about the house:
-Needs total renovation: wiring, plumbing, walls, windows, decor. Both porches need to be torn down and rebuilt.

Other points:

A well-mature tree line on the west side of the house to block southern winds.

A very nice back yard, with lilac bushes.

A large fenced in garden space.

On the edge of town. You basically own a 'block'. 

I don't know how to do pictures but I've posted this sale here:
Old victorian house on 4 acres. Needs total remodel. - Nex-Tech Classifieds

Please feel free to email me with questions. I'll do my best to answer.
Thanx,
robin




Old victorian house on 4 acres. Needs total remodel.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

I love the house. The old wood work looks amazing. It would be great restored. Best of luck.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

If only it were outside of town on more acreage. I've been trying to convince DH to let me buy a place in KS.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Seems like my entire life, I've heard people knocking Kansas...they always say it's so flat and ugly. Well three years ago I went there for the first time. I absolutely loved it. I told my wife, if I were young and just starting out, I'd give Kansas a go. Too late now, I'm nearing 60...but your place looks like it has a great deal of potential. I, too, hope that whoever you sell it to, keeps as much of the original character as possible.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

It's beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

*swoon*


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

*Sigh* Beautiful place, incredible amount of potential. If only i could convince my wife to move out of state.


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanx everybody. I truly don't want to sell it. If it doesn't my heart will be happy, my pocketbook not so much! HOWEVER, if you know of anybody who might be interested or other avenues to advertise, please let me know.

Betwixt & between,
robin


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

can you have livestock on it?


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

It looks like you got a fairly new roof on it. I took a google street view tour and it has some nice country views. The whole town is surrounded by farm land.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh my, what great potential that house has. It could be beautiful again. At that price I don't see how it could possibly not sell quick. Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

Renee, yes you can have livestock. The neighbors have horses, and have had goats. There are NO building codes! The city does get a bit persnickity about keeping the front lawn mowed.

My original plan was to build an under 800 sq'ft cement, bermed house on the property and slowly work on the victorian. It can be seen from the highway so as could advertise as a bed-n-breakfast or old-fashioned general store. If it doesn't sell, wellll..I'll just tell hubby God intends for us to stick with plan A!!!!!


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

I would like to post more pics. How do I get them from my computer to this forum? 

tia,
robin


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Sigh that woodwork is soooo beautiful. I hope you find someone that has a vision of what this house could be.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

prairiebird said:


> I would like to post more pics. How do I get them from my computer to this forum?
> 
> tia,
> robin


 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/specialty-forums/computer-questions/153144-how-post-pics.html


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Stunning...wish we knew when we were being cut free from the Army, I'd make an offer.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

wow i love this just showed my wife! if it had more land i would be for sure be moving! it will be a amazing house when it is all done!


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

test


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanx Blufford for the help!









This is a view of the kitchen from the dining room.









This is the dining room. It's quite big.








This is a view from the dining room, through the hallway to the front door.

If anybody wants more pics, I will upload them...now that I know how!


----------



## NataliaTwoDoes (Mar 24, 2011)

I just posted your add to my facebook. Ive already had 3 shares! I wish my hubby was on board cause Id be willing to pick this one up.


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

NataliaTwoDoes said:


> I just posted your add to my facebook. Ive already had 3 shares! I wish my hubby was on board cause Id be willing to pick this one up.




Thank-you Natalia so much!

It's wonderful to hear people speak of the place with the same wonder and mystery that I have had for it all these years.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Kansas is a good state to move. You can find housing that's in a good area and not too expensive $20k and up in rural areas...we're losing people. I live in Bel Aire which is close to the biggest town in Kansas, Wichita.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I think it would be fun to have and fix up. If only I knw what was going on around here.

I just finished up with nine of these today


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

That place could be amazing!

I too hope that the right buyer comes along.



Tim


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

Dang-- it is waaay across the state from us! My daughter is planning on coming home from college to start a bed/breakfast catering business...... Oh well.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

wow absolutely beautiul! the woodwork is to die for! i sure hope you can find someone!


----------



## xCSx (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow $9000, i can't believe the price


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

xCSx said:


> Wow $9000, i can't believe the price


Real estate and taxes are less then half the u.s.a. median average here in rural Kansas. Our current home is worth $69,000 here but I'm sure would be $150,000 back in the Twin Cities were I was born and raised.

The Victorian would probably go for $25,000 elsewhere.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Amazing house, just needs that special touch from someone. I wish it'd be near Livingston MT and priced at $9k yet!


----------



## prairiebird (Sep 26, 2006)

Signed a contract today! Hoping everything goes through well. I've never sold real estate without an agent! We just put it together, typing up the essentials, and scanned, signed and sent it back and forth! Not sure how the rest is supposed to happen between now and the closing date. The buyer seems to know how to do this well. I'm glad. I'll learn something new!

Unfortunately, a good handful of folks are going to be disapointed! I feel bad that only one person can buy it, with so many solid and passionate leads! Hope they all find something else close to it or better.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on the sale. Sure hope you can go back and see it and take some pics when the new owners are done with it.


----------

